# Bought a new rod and reel to fish for kings



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

After all the diffrent tips and kinds everybody here said i should get, (and thanks for all the

info everyone) some stuff i knew of, some i did not , but for the price and name i went

with what i knew, ended up with a Penn 850ss and a 7"Penn Slamer rod ($148.00 at

wallyworld for the combo) i hope i made the right choise ??? What do yall think??

Thanks , Backlash....:usaflag


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

We use a 850 & 7' rod (different brand) when we're just in*light mode*for Kings - -you will have tons of fun with that!!! Nice buy. Can't wait to see the pics of your catches!


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

That will be all that's needed! Good combo! Now Go catch some FISH!!:takephoto:letsdrink


----------



## slanddeerhunter (Jun 11, 2008)

ive got an 850ss thats atleast 12 years old, used on pier and off shore works great on kings ,snapper and ling


----------

